# Bergbau skillen 115-125 nur wie?



## TRO(f)LM (13. Juni 2007)

Moin,

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Mein 43er Mage twink hat vor kurzem Bergbau gelernt, hab nun schnell den Skill 115 erreicht. Doch nun weiß ich nicht wie ich weiter skillen soll. Die mir immoment einzige Möglichkeit ist das Abbauen von Silber. Dies ist aber verdamicht selten. Hab es mit all meinen Chars (64er,51er,43er) nur 3 oder 4 ma gesehen und zwar im Brachland. Doch da will es nicht mehr auftauchen. Habt ihr Tipps oder ander Möglichkeiten gefunden die kurze Strecke vom Skill-level 115 zu 125 zu kommen? (10 mal Silber finden erscheint mir immoment als unmöglich)

Schoma Danke im vorraus.
                  Trolm

EDIT: Den Guide "Mining 1-300" hat mir nicht wirklich geholfen. Steht nur ich soll Silber abbauen ... nur wo?


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (13. Juni 2007)

bekommste noch Skill Punkte durchs verhütten???

lass dir auf deine Handschuhe +5 Bergbau verzaubern. Hilft auch schonmal!!


----------



## Isegrim (13. Juni 2007)

Im Sticky „Wichtig: Bergbau - Wo gibt es welche Erze? (Kupfer bis Thorium)“ ist für Silber Arathi Highlands und Thousand Needles angegeben.

DINGDINGDINGDINGDING


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2007)

Also Silber ist nur Random von daher bringt es nichts danach zu suchen. 
Also eigentlich sollte noch nicht alles grau sein. Habe nun auch schon mit mehreren Chars Bergbau gemacht. Hatte da bisher nie großartig Probleme.


----------



## Méla23 (14. Juni 2007)

ähm da sollte eisen glaub noch mindestens gelb sein :-/


----------



## whiti (14. Juni 2007)

eisen sollte bei 115 noch rot sein, aber was noch grün ist , ist auf jedenfall zinn !

und bronze verhütten ist wenn ich mich erinnere auch noch grün, damit kommst du auf 125 und kannst dich dann dem eisenabbau widmen


----------



## Len (14. Juni 2007)

Auch dieser Sticky Thread ist nicht zu verachten


----------



## TRO(f)LM (14. Juni 2007)

@len: jo den hab ich mir ja auch angeguckt.

Also Zinn abbauen ist noch grün und Silber verhütten. Das mit den Handschuhen is natürlich eine gute Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , brauch ich nur noch 5 skill punkte letztendlich.

Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen, ich versuch mein Glück mit dem verzaubren und Zinnabbauen.


----------



## Littletrisi (14. Juni 2007)

TRO(f)LM schrieb:


> @len: jo den hab ich mir ja auch angeguckt.
> 
> Also Zinn abbauen ist noch grün und Silber verhütten. Das mit den Handschuhen is natürlich eine gute Idee
> 
> ...



Hi,

Also wenn das silberrz nicht zu finden ist, kauf es im Ah wenn es billig ist^^ (3 erze 2 Gold normal Preis Gebot ;-)) )

also guck einfach jeden Tag rein obs billig drinn ist^^


----------



## Benihime (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen!



Hab genau dasselbe Problem hab bb auf 117  nur noch silber is grün alles andere is grau . 
Ich  bekomm keine punkte wenn ich zinn, kupfer oder bronze mache .

hat i-wer tipps wie ich auf 125 komme um eisen abzubauen ?


----------



## Pomela (26. Oktober 2007)

TRO(f)LM schrieb:


> Den Guide "Mining 1-300" hat mir nicht wirklich geholfen. Steht nur ich soll Silber abbauen ... nur wo?



http://www.schneehasen.org/Bergbau.htm


----------

